

We're not taking enough lunch breaks, and why that's bad for business - zonotope
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2015/03/05/390726886/were-not-taking-enough-lunch-breaks-why-thats-bad-for-business

======
MollyR
I noticed a lot of younger people at my office tend to eat lunch at their desk
and watch netflix ,youtube or hulu on their phones. I suspect that there is
generational gap at play here as well.

